# We are going thru Canadian border with goats, sheep, dogs and cats



## TAH (Mar 26, 2016)

Hello everyone
Have any of you traveled long distance with animals. We are taking around 16 goats, 6 sheep, 3 dogs and 2 cats. We would like to hear your experiences on the road with your family and animals. 
 We are moving to Alaska and are going thru the Canadian border. We are exited and nervous  I do feel like hiding under a chair sometimes


----------



## cathyjk (Mar 26, 2016)

Goats and sheep.. geez what is the paperwork you need to do to come into Canada? 
Traveled back and forth to goat shows but that was tops 10 hours on the road and we have done lots of traveling with the llamas to go hiking with them.


----------



## TAH (Mar 26, 2016)

Like I said I sometimes feel like hiding underneath a chair. We are going to have vet signed papers for health. Witch will cost over $5000 dollars to have done. We are moving to a town of 4500 people and are going to be the first goat dairy there . What do you use to keep your goats in? We are going to maybe take a donkey with us to.


----------



## cathyjk (Mar 27, 2016)

We have a horse trailer that the goats and others rode in. I did take goats in the back of the honda van to shows. The seats came out and we put down a big plastic tarp, covered it with sawdust and straw. They were great travelers. Laid down most the time, only got up to see what was going on when i stopped.

When I have had the goats and sheep going for long trips (except the llamas, they seemed to do just fine), either picking them up or delivering them somewhere, I have given them a shot of Vitamin B to help deal with the stress. I really don't have any idea if it helps, but it doesn't do any harm. You also might consider, the week before you go, giving them a daily scoop of powdered PROBIOS in some feed (we use soaked beet pulp) to make sure their guts are in good shape and can deal with the stress.

Ventilation is really important for long trips. My experience with both goats and sheep is they can easily deal with cold (not wind blowing on them and - degree windchills) but cool is better than the heat.

You can also buy some electrolyte powder and when you stop to give them water, give them water with the electrolytes mixed in. If they have never had them, start with putting in small amounts at home before you go so it isn't foreign to them once they are on the road.


----------



## TAH (Mar 27, 2016)

We are pretty sure we are taking a three horse stock trailer.


----------



## cathyjk (Mar 27, 2016)

We have found that putting a decent layer of sawdust down first, then straw helped with the urine.

Do you know if you have to go across the border without all the straw and whatever else you might have? Are they going to make you clean out the trailer of organic matter and just have the animals in it?


----------



## TAH (Mar 27, 2016)

Interesting I will have to remember that. Thank you for your advice. It has been very helpful.


----------



## cathyjk (Mar 27, 2016)

There is also something called DRY STALL.. is has something in it that absorbs ammonia in urine (that's the big deal).
Dry bedding, clean air, water - the big deals for travel.


----------



## TAH (Mar 27, 2016)

I will look into it. I was trying to think of something to use to keep it from getting to gorse. Thank you. Anything else that I should consider.


----------



## Bossroo (Mar 27, 2016)

TAH said:


> Like I said I sometimes feel like hiding underneath a chair. We are going to have vet signed papers for health. Witch will cost over $5000 dollars to have done. We are moving to a town of 4500 people and are going to be the first goat dairy there . What do you use to keep your goats in? We are going to maybe take a donkey with us to.


I exported several horses to Canada.  I had to get a Vet. Health certificate as well as a Stamped  USDA Health certificate which has to come from their Veterinarian from a State Office.  The USDA Vet. came to my ranch to inspect my other horses and facilities too. So check with USDA as well as the Canadian Animal Health office for all of their requirements or you will have to camp out near the border and jump through all types of hoops that could become very expensive.


----------



## cathyjk (Mar 27, 2016)

If you go here: http://www.inspection.gc.ca/plants/imports/airs/eng/1300127512994/1300127627409
Then select the link at the bottom, Automated Import Reference System (AIRS) [opens in new window] - an application opens that lets you keep selecting all the pertinent info and then gives you the requirements from a Canadian perspective - it is an option called "In transit through Canada to the US".

This is an app that just keeps asking you to select all the options, for example I did it with your goats coming from Colorado (I don't know where you live, so I just picked it )

The list of options I selected were- at the bottom on the display it will show you the requirements.





*Recommendations to CBSA/Documentation and Registration Requirements*


Refer to CFIA - veterinary inspection(must be accompanied by the following documents\registrations):

Import Permit
Zoosanitary Export Certificate
*Importer / Broker Instructions*


DOCUMENTATION INSTRUCTIONS

IMPORT PERMIT 
- Needed to import the animal or product at the time of import
- Please contact the CFIA Centre of Administration to apply for an import permit BEFORE the animal(s) or thing(s) are imported.


USDA Official Zoosanitary Export Certificate must be issued by a USDA veterinarian, or issued by an accredited veterinarian and endorsed by a USDA veterinarian.


USDA official zoosanitary export certificate must contain all required statements and information as required by the Permit to Import Animals.



CONDITIONS OF IMPORT

***Please note that due to the current outbreak of Vesicular Stomatitis in the state of Colorado, USDA will not endorse certification of animals originating from this state until further notice.

The transit of susceptible animals through a state affected by vesicular stomatitis is not recommended but if unavoidable, the transporter must ensure that no animals are offloaded from the conveyance, added to the shipment and that the shipment did not enter any premises where horses, donkeys, mules, cattle, swine, sheep, goats, llamas or alpacas are present.


The USDA must provide the following certification statement on the export certificate: 

1) All states in which the animal(s) have resided in the past twenty-one (21) days must have been free from clinical and epidemiological evidence of vesicular stomatitis during the twenty-one (21) days immediately prior to export to Canada.


The original or a copy of this permit and any other necessary export documentation pertaining to the shipment must be provided for inspection at the first port of entry.


The conditions in this permit can only be changed or amended by a CFIA inspector. Any change to the permit by an unauthorized person will render the permit invalid.


Accompanying export documentation must be issued in either English or French.


Should the disease status of the country of origin change, the import shipment may be refused entry into Canada or be subject to additional quarantine and testing or treatment. Importers will be responsible for any additional incurred costs.


CERTIFICATION


Sheep and goats transiting under this import permit must meet all of the provisions contained in the most recent version of the Terrestrial Animal Health Division Directive TAHD-DSAT-IE-2011-4 entitled REQUIREMENTS FOR THE MOVEMENT OF SMALL RUMINANTS TRANSITING CANADA BY LAND BETWEEN THE CONTINENTAL UNITED STATES AND ALASKA. The directive is available on the CFIA website at the following URL: http://www.inspection.gc.ca/animals...nimals/2011-4/eng/1320853608999/1320853734081
OR contact your nearest CFIA Office.




TRANSPORTATION


The animal(s) described on this permit must be shipped by the most direct and appropriate route from the point of export to the point of departure in Canada.


The animals must be shipped in vehicles that have been cleaned and disinfected.


The animal(s) must be certified to be fit to be transported without undue suffering by reason of infirmity, illness, injury, fatigue or other cause during the expected journey. They may be ordered removed from Canada if the manner of shipping is found to be in contravention of transport regulations under the Health of Animals Regulations.


This permit authorizes the in-transit movement through Canada of the described animal(s). 

In-transit movement by ground: The containers, cages or vehicles used to transport the animal(s) must be sealed by an inspector designated under the Health of Animals Act in a manner to preclude opening. The animal(s) must be transported from the port of entry to the pre-approved rest stop if applicable. The conveyance carrying the animal(s) must not stop at any premise en route that has livestock or produces products pertaining to livestock. The driver of the conveyance must be in possession of documentation from the Canadian Food Inspection Agency authorizing the movement of the shipment from the port of entry to the port of departure. The seals must not be tampered with or broken by a person other than an inspector designated under the Health of Animals Act. 

All transportation must be in accordance with the Health of Animals Regulations for the humane transportation of animals, particularly those sections which stipulate the maximum transit time as the animals will only be allowed to be unloaded at the pre-approved rest stop while in Canada if necessary.


----------



## TAH (Mar 27, 2016)

Thank you. We are in Oregon leaving for AK.


----------



## cathyjk (Mar 27, 2016)

Just re-do the AIRS (it asks you one question at a time and you pick from a drop down) with Oregon as the location.
Each state has some specifics. It most likely will look very much like the one above.

Good luck (ping back if you can't make the AIRS thing work, and I can run thru each of them and send you the results.


----------



## TAH (Mar 27, 2016)

ok


----------



## cathyjk (Mar 27, 2016)

Have you considered taking the ferry from seattle?


----------



## TAH (Mar 27, 2016)

Yes we have. We may take the ferry but want to try going thru the border. And the ferry is $$$.


----------



## Mini Horses (Mar 27, 2016)

OK -- WOW!!  That sounds like a real undertaking.  

I would anticipate food being used, enough of same for entire trip and for time to acclimate at final destination.   Ask about that being transported.  Also, water.   Sometimes they won't drink water from various sources.   Flavoring with kool-aid can help if done in advance...worked with mini horses anyway.

You say you are going to have a dairy -- are these goats already in milk?  If so, I'd ask about handling that situation en route.   Basically, anything you will need to do, have, transport, discard, you just need to ask to prepare.

Never taken animals out of USA but have sold and shipped them.  A quarantine was required at each end of trip.    Have traveled with animals cross-country and had to deal with each state regs, etc.    Most times it was all smooth, so long as the paperwork was in order.   I've had to remove animal blankets for inspectors to check markings, etc., for ID -- but, mostly they are just real nice and helpful, doing their jobs.


----------



## TAH (Mar 27, 2016)

We are taking a few goats in milk. But most of them will be bred.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 27, 2016)

Reading that- you are going to have to figure out how you will milk them.


----------



## TAH (Mar 27, 2016)

We have friends that traveled with 9 goats in milk from oregon to south carolina. We are planning on hand milking them on the trip. We aren't going to be milking all of them.


----------



## TAH (Mar 27, 2016)

We already have some of our animals that we are taking. Here are pics.


----------



## TAH (Mar 27, 2016)

And of coarse my Boaz Razzmatazz Puppy


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 27, 2016)

TAH said:


> We have friends that traveled with 9 goats in milk from oregon to south carolina. We are planning on hand milking them on the trip. We aren't going to be milking all of them.





cathyjk said:


> In-transit movement by ground: The containers, cages or vehicles used to transport the animal(s) must be sealed by an inspector designated under the Health of Animals Act in a manner to preclude opening.



If they *"must be sealed to preclude opening" *how will you milk them?


----------



## Baymule (Mar 27, 2016)

You might want to look into this. It might help your animals avoid "shipping fever" which is basically a trash can term for illness due to the stress of moving from one environment to another. I have used it with good results on sick animals before.


http://transferfactor-4-life.com/4life-transfer-factor-livestock-stress-formula.aspx

http://transferfactor-4-life.com/whataretransferfactors.aspx


----------



## TAH (Mar 27, 2016)

Thank you.


----------



## GLENMAR (Mar 31, 2016)

What an adventure.


----------

